# Coral Sorghum, not just syrup



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

[From the Shilluk, or Chollo, people of Malakal, South Sudan, via the USDA and the Experimental Farm Network.] Multi-use and high-yielding. Huge stalks, 1½ in. wide and 9-12 ft. tall. Sometimes tillers to produce multiple stalks per plant. Sweet stalks are good for syrup or chewing. Immature sorghum seeds are a traditional food both in Sudan and in South India; this variety is ready when the highest seeds have just begun to turn purple. We found them tasty but still haven't managed to thresh them efficiently. Mature seeds can be ground into flour, cooked whole, or popped like popcorn, making for an impressive range of foods from one variety. 30% of proceeds from this rare variety will go to the Experimental Farm Network and their seed grower, to support their work to preserve and return varieties from communities endangered by war. Pkt (7 g).
Item # 72616
You can cook it, make flour, popcorn.
Wonder what it taste like.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well duh, it tastes like Chicken of course,


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love sorgham hot cereal. I grew up eating maltabella. Kind of like cream of wheat. Good slow releasing sugar that keeps your energy up for a long time.


----------

